# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  RAW Editor?

## Mr.Fahrenheit

I hope this isn't the wrong place for this...

I made the move from Windows to Ubuntu about a month ago, but I still have to use Windows for photo editing under Adobe CS2 since it doesn't run in wine. Is there a Camera Raw editor I can find for Linux anywhere?

----------


## arkiedan

I'm using Rawshooter 2006 in wine for my PEF raw files and it runs fine.

I also like digiKam with the raw converter plugin. This application has a bunch of plugins and most are terrific. 

LightZone is a wonderful application that converts and even edits raw files and, for Linux users, it's free. I highly recommend you download it and give it a test run. I think you'll be impressed.

Then there's the Gimp with it's strange interface. Still, I'm getting used to it and with the ufraw plugin it'll handle most raw formats. There are more editing options hidden deep within Gimp it'll take me quite a while to find them.

Then there's CinePaint which is quite similar to the Gimp. It'll handle conversion to 16 bit tiffs which Gimp won't.

I found so many choices I haven't even installed Photoshop. 

Lots of options and most are very good.

arkiedan

----------


## Mr.Fahrenheit

Lightzone looks very promising, but their linux section of the site appears to have errors loading. Did you download it from an alternative source?

----------


## pentax

LightZone is a wonderful tool, a fully professional tool. 
You might also give whatever proprietary RAW converter that came with your camera; for example, I use Pentax Photo Lab - runs in wine without a hitch.

----------


## pentax

> Lightzone looks very promising, but their linux section of the site appears to have errors loading. Did you download it from an alternative source?


Apparently they manged to muck up their website for the weekend, try downloading it here:
http://www-old.lightcrafts.com/linux/

----------


## MetalMusicAddict

RAW Studio
rawstudio - *sudo apt-get install rawstudio*

RAW plug-ins for GIMP.
gimp-dcraw - *sudo apt-get install gimp-dcraw*gimp-ufraw - *sudo apt-get install gimp-ufraw* (recommended) 

Nautilus thumbnailer
gnome-raw-thumbnailer - *sudo apt-get install gnome-raw-thumbnailer*

----------


## arkiedan

> LightZone is a wonderful tool, a fully professional tool. 
> You might also give whatever proprietary RAW converter that came with your camera; for example, I use Pentax Photo Lab - runs in wine without a hitch.


Hello, Pentax, another Pentax user here (K100d),

Strange, I tried my best to get Wine to handle Photo Lab but it just spit out a string of error messages and jumped back to the prompt. I simply couldn't get it installed.

arkiedan

----------


## Shay Stephens

I am using bibble pro (the linux version) right now for my raw editing / batch work.

Lightzone is very good, ufraw/gimp is ok, but still needs more work.

----------


## pentax

> Hello, Pentax, another Pentax user here (K100d),
> 
> Strange, I tried my best to get Wine to handle Photo Lab but it just spit out a string of error messages and jumped back to the prompt. I simply couldn't get it installed.
> 
> arkiedan


I couldn't install Photo Lab either, I made a copy of the Pentax Camera Utiltiy from the program installed on a computer running Windows, I just copied the files onto Linux and ran the PPHLAB03.exe - works great :Very Happy: 
No luck getting photo browser to run however.

----------

